# Service repair manual???



## MUSTANGKILLA (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of a service manual that is available for 2004-2006 GTO. I looked into Haynes and Chilton's and neither has printed one. Just wondering if someone else offers one. :confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM Parts House, talk to Gene. I think I got the GM book for like $120 or so. He runs monthly specials on LS1GTO.com


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Try here: Helm Incorporated: Product Search Engine


----------



## MUSTANGKILLA (Jul 6, 2009)

I will check it out. Thank you!


----------



## MUSTANGKILLA (Jul 6, 2009)

GM4life, yep that was what I needed!

$135.00 is ridiculous though! But what can I do I got to have it. These things are the best thing you can own if you work on your own vehicle. I have honestly never owned a vehicle and not had one. I just never paid $135 for one. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

MUSTANGKILLA said:


> GM4life, yep that was what I needed!
> 
> $135.00 is ridiculous though! But what can I do I got to have it. These things are the best thing you can own if you work on your own vehicle. I have honestly never owned a vehicle and not had one. I just never paid $135 for one.
> 
> Thanks again!


Get used to the price. That's GTO inflation for you. Most expensive cars ever lol atleast for a Pontiac.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey if its an official factory repair manual, the price aint so bad. Haynes and Chilton books aren't a whole lot better than an owners manual in my experience... I love how in so many sections they say something to the effect of "Due to the complex nature of X or Y system, it is recommended that you take your vehicle to a service center" :lol: Don't think you can do the "Based on a complete tear down and rebuild" that they advertise. They're good for finding the locations of some things, and wiring diagrams and torque specs, but that's about it.


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

the best thing is alldata it is alot better than a book all dealers and good shops use it and i think now they have a virsion that they sell for specific cars for the public


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw this out there: I paid $90 for a factory repair manual (A manual for 1963, with an amendment booklet for the '64 model year changes) for my '64 Grand Prix at a swap meet about 6 years ago & $60 for a book for my '55 Chieftain. I tell you though, worth every penny... those things tell you how to rebuild everything from power steering pumps to differentials.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MUSTANGKILLA said:


> GM4life, yep that was what I needed!
> 
> $135.00 is ridiculous though! But what can I do I got to have it. These things are the best thing you can own if you work on your own vehicle. I have honestly never owned a vehicle and not had one. I just never paid $135 for one.
> 
> Thanks again!


Your welcome.:cheers


Poncho Dan said:


> Hey if its an official factory repair manual, the price aint so bad. Haynes and Chilton books aren't a whole lot better than an owners manual in my experience... I love how in so many sections they say something to the effect of "Due to the complex nature of X or Y system, it is recommended that you take your vehicle to a service center" :lol: Don't think you can do the "Based on a complete tear down and rebuild" that they advertise. They're good for finding the locations of some things, and wiring diagrams and torque specs, but that's about it.


:agree


----------



## dlopes89 (Jul 18, 2010)

damn $135... anyone wanna send me photocopies of it haha


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check ebay. Sometimes you can find someone with a DVD GM service manual for cheap. Sometimes you will run across one with more GM vehicles than you'll need.


----------



## dlopes89 (Jul 18, 2010)

04-06 repair manual dvds- $20 on ebay... i feel stupid


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Paper copies are worth every penny they charge. I've got them for my Corvette, and I just bought the GTO set. The pictures, descriptions, etc cannot be beat.


----------

